# John Cameron on true religion and the examination of proof



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2020)

*That to be thoroughly assured of the truth of a Religion, it is necessary to examine the nature of the reasons, upon which it is grounded.*

Seeing that such is the inclination of our nature, it concerned him who desireth to be thoroughly settled in the assurance of the truth of his Religion, narrowly to consider, whether they are bare prejudices, plausible pretences, respects merely carnal which make it pleasing unto him, or whither the truth of it be so clear, and evident, that the conscience remains convinced with it, the soul satisfied, the mind resolved and content. ...

For more, see John Cameron on true religion and the examination of proof.


----------

